# Einstieg ins OC/bei HW bot



## ferb (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute, da mich das übertakten sehr interessiert wollte ich hier einfach mal fragen ob ihr mit ein paar Tipps geben könnt welche Hardware zu moderaten Preisen zu bekommen ist und gut zu OC'en geht. Bisher habe ich meinen i7 3770k auf 4,2ghz getaktet aber den will ich erstmal nicht weiter beanspruchen bis ich Erfahrung gesammelt habe. Ich will ersteinmal mit Luft anfangen, später würde ich auf Wasser umsteigen und wenn es mir Spaß macht vlt auch subzero. 
Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn, was würdet ihr mit für den Anfang raten?


----------



## der8auer (28. Oktober 2012)

Hi 

Freut mich, dass du den Weg hier her gefunden hast 

Für den Anfang wäre eine grobe Orientierung praktisch:

- Willst du dir ein extra System zulegen oder dein bestehendes verwenden?
- Was liegt dir mehr bzw macht dir mehr Spaß? GPU-OC oder CPU-OC?

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Du kaufst dir eine alte Plattform für CPU-OC wie Sockel A CPUs oder Pentium III. Die Hardware ist meist ziemlich günstig, aber die OC-Möglichkeiten sind natürlich nicht so leicht wie auf einem aktuellen Z77 Board 

2. Du kaufst dir alte GPUs (PCIe) und packst die auf dein vorhandenes System. Low-End GPUs wie 8400GS, Geforce 7 Serie oder älter sind bei einem 3770K komplett GPU limitiert. Du kannst dein System also bei 4,2 GHz laufen lassen und konzentrierst dich auf die GPU. Es wäre nur ratsam ein zweites OS mit WinXP zu verwenden (Gehe davon aus, dass du Win7 verwendest). Solche Karten gibt es in Massen für 5-20€ / Stk. z.B. bei ebay oder hier im Marktplatz.


----------



## ferb (28. Oktober 2012)

Also ich würde lieber ein Seperates System verwenden, da ich meinen pc erstmal vor Unwissenheit schonen will.
Derzeit interessiert mich GPU OC sehr da ich es noch nie versucht habe und ich es mir sehr interessant vorstelle.
Was mir mehr Spaß macht werde ich wohl noch herausfinden


----------



## Moose83 (28. Oktober 2012)

Für gpu overclocking brauchst ne starke CPU 
Wie Roman bereits gesagt hat würde ich mich an was alterem probieren, wenn dann was schief geht, haste nicht viel Geld in Sand gesteckt


----------



## ferb (29. Oktober 2012)

Ok was würdet ihr mir dann zum CPU OC empfehlen? Sockel 775?


----------



## True Monkey (29. Oktober 2012)

jepp so 775 wäre eine gute wahl da du dafür massig billige CPUs bekommst 

Geeignete Boards wären Rampage Extreme. P5Q pro Turbo,Biostar T Power usw


----------



## ferb (29. Oktober 2012)

Was soll ich dann an CPUs kaufen? Einfach alle 775er oder gibt es bestimmte die besonders zu empfehlen sind?


----------



## True Monkey (29. Oktober 2012)

bei so 775 würde ich mal mit den Gängisten dualcores anfangen...e2140, e2160, e4300, e4400 e6600,e6750, e7300, e8400usw  

einfach mal im Bot schauen welche am meisten vertreten sind


----------

